# VIDEO: TEXAS UBER DRIVER ATTACKED WITH TACOS



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

We've all been there!
Full story: https://www.newsweek.com/video-texa...when-angry-customer-refuses-leave-car-1145571

Shocking video has emerged showing a drunk woman attacking an Uber driver with takeout boxes of tacos during an argument inside the hired car. The footage was captured on the vehicle's CCTV by driver Marie Chavez while she worked her weekend shift in Midland, Texas.

The video shows a man and a woman sit in the back seat of Chavez's car with what appears to be three trays of food. The woman asks Chavez to return to a bar they had just been picked up from in order to collect more passengers, reports MailOnline.





Honestly, I think you need to go back and get them," the female passenger says. The driver replies, "I need you to exit my vehicle."

Speaking to a person outside the vehicle, she says: "I need this lady to get out of my vehicle please. I'm done, I'm not going to pick them up, I need you guys to exit my vehicle." She then asks a man who is outside the vehicle to not scream at her after he shouts "bullshit," and then again asks the woman to leave the vehicle.

"Look at this, what you just did," an irate Chavez adds. She then asks the male passenger to look at the mess she made in her car.

"Yeah, she threw tacos," the man adds before offering to clean it up.

Chavez and her husband David released the footage as part of an appeal to find the woman.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I hope she called the police to file aggravated assault charges on that woman.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Chavez and her husband David released the footage as part of an appeal to find the woman.


Looks like criminal assault to me. File charges and let the police investigate so they can track down the taco tosser.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hahahahaha, that was funny. Nearly 3 years ago we have a drunk Taco Bell exec throwing punches at an Uber driver and today we have a drunk taco eating milinneal throwing food at an Uber driver. See, history does repeat itself.

Only if Marie would have been a member of UP.net before becoming an Uber driver she could have been better prepared for the onslaught of the taco barrage. Maybe after reading a few post in our Complaint forum she would have had second thoughts about taking her drunk pax through an all night drive thru.

*BREAKING NEWS*
Marie Chavez has signed a multimillion dollar deal with Sony allowing her likeness to be used in a video game in which giant tacos from outer space mutate into a drunk human form only to attack unsuspecting Uber drivers.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Yup me too and...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It'll be fine; Uber's got her back.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Hahahaha. That was great! That was the calmest fit of rage I've ever seen. Not gonna lie, I was happy to see it go the way it did. I hated that uber driver.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

as soon as she threw the food the driver should have immediately called the police



Hans GrUber said:


> Hahahaha. That was great! That was the calmest fit of rage I've ever seen. Not gonna lie, I was happy to see it go the way it did. I hated that uber driver.


its unreal that there are people like you in this world that love to see other people get hurt


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

She wasn't hurt. Look, if the girl attached the driver, different story. She threw styrofoam. Driver just got $150. Boo hoo. I'm not saying the pax was in the right, but they asked why she was ending the ride and the driver failed to offer anything other than stammering "it's my car. Get out." I'd be annoyed if I was the pax, too.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

frankly, anyone still working bar close at base rates with the disaster that is known as the millennials is asking for trouble. this is what happens when dignity goes out the window. We're just one giant trailer park now.


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

Hans GrUber said:


> She wasn't hurt. Look, if the girl attached the driver, different story. She threw styrofoam. Driver just got $150. Boo hoo. I'm not saying the pax was in the right, but they asked why she was ending the ride and the driver failed to offer anything other than stammering "it's my car. Get out." I'd be annoyed if I was the pax, too.


ummm... no. Drivers are under no obligation to drive a passenger they seem unfit or unsafe to drive. This is a clear representation of that by the way the passenger assaulted the driver. To see this any other way is just ludicrous.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

I love tacos. I would keep it instead of a tip


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

You're driving drunks around. Learn to de escalate and expect to deal with bullshit. You aren't driving UN diplomats. 

I'm sorry, but these videos where a driver is the victim of a passenger making crude flirtations or something like this... I have very little sympathy. What's next, she sues for being emotionally traumatized??? 

Sorry, her conflict resolution skills suck and she's going to be okay with a $150 cleaning fee, a funny story, and a viral video.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

I've seen sober millennials throwing coffee at barista during lunch hours. It's not just Uber thing


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> I've seen sober millennials throwing coffee at barista during lunch hours. It's not just Uber thing


That's because Cuban coffee is a schedule 1 drug with no medical purpose


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hans GrUber said:


> She wasn't hurt. Look, if the girl attached the driver, different story. She threw styrofoam. Driver just got $150. Boo hoo. I'm not saying the pax was in the right, but they asked why she was ending the ride and the driver failed to offer anything other than stammering "it's my car. Get out." I'd be annoyed if I was the pax, too.


stop normalizing this trailer park behavior. I've been far drunker than that dumb ***** and have never behaved like that.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> You're driving drunks around. Learn to de escalate and expect to deal with bullshit. You aren't driving UN diplomats.
> 
> I'm sorry, but these videos where a driver is the victim of a passenger making crude flirtations or something like this... I have very little sympathy. What's next, she sues for being emotionally traumatized???
> 
> Sorry, her conflict resolution skills suck and she's going to be okay with a $150 cleaning fee, a funny story, and a viral video.


we can all be sure if this happened to you you would have a different take instead of egging it on like you're a Worldstar fan

you wouldnt laff it off like its all good fun


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DocT said:


> I hope she called the police to file aggravated assault charges on that woman.


Aggravated assault is a little over the edge. I don't think that a styrofoam container of tacos is viewed as a lethal weapon warranted of a felony. This at the most will be simple battery, a misdemeanor. Maybe pleaded down to criminal mischief with restitution and mandatory anger management classes.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Peppers, hot sauce, etc -- that's assault with chemicals!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It'll be fine; Uber's got her back.


Her back has Tacos on it.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Aggravated assault is a little over the edge. I don't think that a styrofoam container of tacos is viewed as a lethal weapon warranted of a felony. This at the most will be simple battery, a misdemeanor. Maybe pleaded down to criminal mischief with restitution and mandatory anger management classes.


I dunno.
If a cup of hot coffee cost Mc Donalds $2.7 Million . . .
Maybe tbe Tacos were Hot !

Melted cheese is like Napalm !


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

We have k


BurgerTiime said:


> We've all been there!
> Full story: https://www.newsweek.com/video-texa...when-angry-customer-refuses-leave-car-1145571
> 
> Shocking video has emerged showing a drunk woman attacking an Uber driver with takeout boxes of tacos during an argument inside the hired car. The footage was captured on the vehicle's CCTV by driver Marie Chavez while she worked her weekend shift in Midland, Texas.
> ...


We have helped Travis to create this kind of cheap,. Disgusting, shameless, entitled monsters, so please don't complain
Lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hans GrUber said:


> She wasn't hurt. Look, if the girl attached the driver, different story. She threw styrofoam. Driver just got $150. Boo hoo. I'm not saying the pax was in the right, but they asked why she was ending the ride and the driver failed to offer anything other than stammering "it's my car. Get out." I'd be annoyed if I was the pax, too.


There was something about the pax the driver saw or sensed which worried her.  The fact that the pax then threw food at her proves she was right.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There was something about the pax the driver saw or sensed which worried her. The fact that the pax then threw food at her proves she was right.


Awareness of Collective Consciousness.


----------



## tightturnsCO (Oct 25, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It'll be fine; Uber's got her back.


I laughed way too hard at this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> That's because Cuban coffee is a schedule 1 drug with no medical purpose


Back when America was productive . . .

( this may be before your time)

Speed was encouraged by the Government !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Speed was encouraged by the Government !


Ah yes, you must be talking about that Disney classic Black Beauty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ah yes, you must be talking about that Disney classic Black Beauty.


" Good Golly Black Molly" little Richard.

Well 
If you picked all the little black seeds out the caps and squoze them . . .

The plant grows wild in the Appalachians and pharmaceutical corporations pay harvesters . . .


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ah yes, you must be talking about that Disney classic Black Beauty.


Lmao


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The pharmaceutical name for black beauties is Dexedrine.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The driver was like:
_"free lunch....on me!"
_


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The driver was like:
> _"free lunch....on me!"
> _


Pax said:


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> The driver was like:
> _"free lunch....on me!"
> _


At least she dinners something good different from the food bank


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The pharmaceutical name for black beauties is Dexedrine.


Always made me wonder about the band name Dexys Midnight Runners.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> We've all been there!
> Full story: https://www.newsweek.com/video-texa...when-angry-customer-refuses-leave-car-1145571
> 
> Shocking video has emerged showing a drunk woman attacking an Uber driver with takeout boxes of tacos during an argument inside the hired car. The footage was captured on the vehicle's CCTV by driver Marie Chavez while she worked her weekend shift in Midland, Texas.
> ...


A couple years ago I picked up a lady from a restaurant in OC and she wanted to go to Inglewood, about a $100+ cab fare. It was late at night and I knew she had just been released from the jail across the street from the restaurant. Cash deposit up front.

Lady got "insulted" (standard reaction when they don't have money and/or intend to run) and threw her left over bbq ribs, fries and cole slaw at me while going on a long diatribe about how she was going to " f you up", "kill you", "I don't give a s*** if I go back to jail" etc. I could see it in her eyes. She wasn't bs'ing.

Luckily there was another released prisoner standing close to my taxi who needed a ride and helped me get her out. I gave that guy a ride instead. My taxi smelled like a Texas hoedown for weeks after, it was near impossible to clean all the splattered bbq sauce etc.. Just glad it wasn't splattered brain matter and blood.

I'm normally pretty good at de-escalating any situation but this lady went off like a rocket as soon as I called her bluff.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> we can all be sure if this happened to you you would have a different take instead of egging it on like you're a Worldstar fan
> 
> you wouldnt laff it off like its all good fun


I got slapped in the face by a drunk guy once and I DID laugh it off. Why? Bc I'm FINE. It's a funny story and he was having a bad night. Shit happens. You guys act like she was physically injured or something... I'm sorry, I just think people need to toughen up or not work bar crowd.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> We have k
> 
> We have helped Travis to create this kind of cheap,. Disgusting, shameless, entitled monsters, so please don't complain
> Lol


Much like Frankenstein, I lost control of the monster. I kinda look back in retrospect. What if, coulda, woulda, shoulda, etc. Doesn't matter really, this Uber thing would morph regardless of our "controls" or in Uber's case obstacles.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Her back has Tacos on it.
> 
> I dunno.
> If a cup of hot coffee cost Mc Donalds $2.7 Million . . .
> ...


Actually it was less than $600,000 since they settled before the appeal. Also the jury awarded that as punitive damages equal to days worth of coffee sales. The judge reduced it to $480,000 which was three times the medical expenses for Liebeck. McDonald's was appealing the verdict when they settled.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> I got slapped in the face by a drunk guy once and I DID laugh it off. Why? Bc I'm FINE. It's a funny story and he was having a bad night. Shit happens. You guys act like she was physically injured or something... I'm sorry, I just think people need to toughen up or not work bar crowd.


coolstorybro, but we all know that didn't happen


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Never go into a fight wearing a tie. You could get hung.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Here the video again since it was removed:


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

She really didn't handle that well. Booze brings people down to the emotional level of a toddler. At least that's my impression. I treat drunk people like children. When she started going off and crying in the car she just gave over her control to toddlers.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I understand the shock here on the driver's part. Nobody expects to have food thrown at them by PAX. But it happened. Telling the drunk person that they ruined their night isn't going to work. 

The correct approach:
Get PAX out of vehicle.
Drive away to a parking lot or safe spot to park.
Take Pictures.
Screenshot the ride.
Call Uber. Collect $150 clean-up fee. Report Crime (minor assault) to log it in their system.
Call the police. 
File the report. 
Clean your car. 
Post the video. 
Uber On.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Hans GrUber said:


> I got slapped in the face by a drunk guy once and I DID laugh it off. Why? Bc I'm FINE. It's a funny story and he was having a bad night. Shit happens. You guys act like she was physically injured or something... I'm sorry, I just think people need to toughen up or not work bar crowd.


It sounds like your version of Uber driving sucks

Please tell me you don't let them walk all over you like this for 60 cents a mile, slapping you is unacceptable


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

FXService said:


> Actually it was less than $600,000 since they settled before the appeal. Also the jury awarded that as punitive damages equal to days worth of coffee sales. The judge reduced it to $480,000 which was three times the medical expenses for Liebeck. McDonald's was appealing the verdict when they settled.


McDonald's was knowingly and deliberately stretching coffee grounds with dangerously scalding hot water. This was more than oh I spilled coffee, the coffee was so hot the woman went into shock and had to have skin grafts. They knew the water was dangerously hot, but it saved them money. This is what punitive damages are for, to punish the corp for knowingly doing harm to the public. As a small-L libertarian minded person, I see this case's outcome as good and just, it did cause McDonald's to change their hazardous practices.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Video is unavailable  Couldn't see


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Texie Driver said:


> McDonald's was knowingly and deliberately stretching coffee grounds with dangerously scalding hot water.


My recollection from the WSJ article on this years ago is not that McDonalds was trying to stretch coffee grounds, but that they had a number of surveys and studies that found hot coffee was preferred because of the smell, and sold better, even though they had a number of burns that they knew about.

But yes, they did know it was dangerous.

Also, one of the big reasons the elderly lady got so much was because the insurance company lawyers were rude at trial. Very dismissive. She just wanted her medical bills paid.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

being a standard broke rideshare driver, i would of grabbed the big parts of the food that fell out real quick and put it back in the box so i can eat it later .... then taken pictures of the lettuce and stuff for cleaning fee of course

certainly wouldnt of been crying, i would of been happy knowing I am going to actually eat tonight


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I got slapped in the face by a drunk guy once and I DID laugh it off.


You should advertise that you are willing to be slapped in the face for money. You would make a lot more than Ubering.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

johnx said:


> You should advertise that you are willing to be slapped in the face for money. You would make a lot more than Ubering.


it usually works the other way around
subs pay pro Dommes big $ for that:blackalien:



johnx said:


> My recollection from the WSJ article on this years ago is not that McDonalds was trying to stretch coffee grounds, but that they had a number of surveys and studies that found hot coffee was preferred because of the smell, and sold better, even though they had a number of burns that they knew about.
> 
> But yes, they did know it was dangerous.
> 
> Also, one of the big reasons the elderly lady got so much was because the insurance company lawyers were rude at trial. Very dismissive. She just wanted her medical bills paid.


ins co lawyers are soulless

surveys show MdD's customers love the smell of scalded epidermis in the morning


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Cases like this are why I believe we should bring back corporal punishment in America, with all justice meted out in a public venue.

That pax should be whipped. A few permanent scars are appropriate. Convict her for assault, march her down to a pillory on a public lawn, strip her naked, and a few good maximum effort licks by a patriot. Run videos of her punishment as Public Service Announcements periodically on TV and social media, so that anyone dumb enough to think this is appropriate behavior knows what awaits them when they act like a beast.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Thats messed up. Those people deserve a 3 minute beating


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Thats messed up. Those people deserve a 3 minute beating


I know I would give my wife a 3 minute beating if she lost my dinner


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The driver was equally annoying and why was the footage that showed why she cancelled omitted? Seems convenient for the driver. Context matters. Not only did she get $150 but one of the containers in the back was unthrown and would have perfectly good tacos in it. Sounds like a win win to me.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

ROTA said:


> Video is unavailable  Couldn't see


It's been reposted check second page


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

And that is why I cut it off at midnight. Simply not worth the hassle.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

corniilius said:


> And that is why I cut it off at midnight. Simply not worth the hassle.


Plenty of drunks call it quits before midnight

Eventually we all get tacos thrown at our face


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Saw the video on TV already. Sucks for the driver, but that's the nature of late night driving. TBH a car messy from fresh tacos is still a mile better to deal with than acidic throw up of already consumed tacos or margaritas. Probably lost out on some money that night, but definitely easier to deal with than the worst of it. Maybe could have done more to eject her from the vehicle before she got to that point, but all things considered this ended up a lot better than it could have.

The whole video if it wasn't already posted.





I know some drivers have a strict no eating in the car policy also. She might want to enforce that especially for late night driving.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Sucks for the driver, but that's the nature of late night driving. .


Why go people keep saying things like this.

No it's not.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

There's no crying in rideshare.

Take photos. Send photos to Uber. Collect $150.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why go people keep saying things like this.
> 
> No it's not.


It's the nature of any day of driving, but especially late night. Alcohol changes people or further pushes whatever autopilot behavior they have.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> It's the nature of any day of driving, but especially late night. Alcohol changes people or further pushes whatever autopilot behavior they have.


99 out of 100 rides people out drinking are having a good time.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Did anyone catch the part where the driver mentioned something about scratching her car? That may have been why she wanted to cancel; something outside of the car with the Pax.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I'd like to thank the other posters who seem to be pointing out the things I see. Driver was annoying af, no video leading up to the incident, nature of driving late night, $150 and free tacos, and suck it up, buttercup. 

Cab drivers have been doing this job for years and had to deal with substantially higher rates of violent assault, theft, and backseat loving. This would be a GOOD Saturday night for a cabbie. Seriously, if your delicate sensibilities are going to lead to you consider THIS "assault", get a new job. She had a TACO THROWN AT HER!


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

You kidding me!? That's more than I get for driving around drunks. Someone throwing tacos in my car would be the ultimate tip. Cheap punks don't even leave enough to cover the smell of their alcohol food mixed breath. What more does this lady want? Tacos, preferably Al Pastor Tacos, and a $150 cleaning fee for eating it...seems like a win win to me. Her tears just make me feel sorry for her but then I come to my senses and prolly would just tell her


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, that was a quick $150 and a class C misdemeanor she threw at her.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> frankly, anyone still working bar close at base rates with the disaster that is known as the millennials is asking for trouble. this is what happens when dignity goes out the window. We're just one giant trailer park now.


What is it with all the uber drivers who sit here dissing millenials? The millenials I know are just kids trying to get by best they can just like we did.They came into the world during a ****ed up time period and have less of a chance than we ever did to get somewhere in life. Boomers and Gen Xers created the trailer park an they have to live in it.The best thing for the country would be if the boomers would sit down and shut the **** up. our time in running and ruining the country is done. Gen X and millenials need a chance to fix it. We created the trailer park. They have to live in it. I hope they burn it to the ground and build something better.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

possibledriver said:


> What is it with all the uber drivers who sit here dissing millenials? The millenials I know are just kids trying to get by best they can just like we did.They came into the world during a @@@@ed up time period and have less of a chance than we ever did to get somewhere in life. Boomers and Gen Xers created the trailer park an they have to live in it.The best thing for the country would be if the boomers would sit down and shut the @@@@ up. our time in running and ruining the country is done. Gen X and millenials need a chance to fix it. We created the trailer park. They have to live in it. I hope they burn it to the ground and build something better.


Notice the vast number of ant hills that have been constructed in the past 10 years? The answer is to become lifelong renters. FTS, when I retire in moving out of the state. They can enjoy the little holes.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

possibledriver said:


> What is it with all the uber drivers who sit here dissing millenials? The millenials I know are just kids trying to get by best they can just like we did.They came into the world during a @@@@ed up time period and have less of a chance than we ever did to get somewhere in life. Boomers and Gen Xers created the trailer park an they have to live in it.The best thing for the country would be if the boomers would sit down and shut the @@@@ up. our time in running and ruining the country is done. Gen X and millenials need a chance to fix it. We created the trailer park. They have to live in it. I hope they burn it to the ground and build something better.


 Because millennial's do things like throw tacos at people who are instructing them to leave their private property and stop trespassing. In other words, they behave like spoiled children


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

johnx said:


> My recollection from the WSJ article on this years ago is not that McDonalds was trying to stretch coffee grounds, but that they had a number of surveys and studies that found hot coffee was preferred because of the smell, and sold better, even though they had a number of burns that they knew about.
> 
> But yes, they did know it was dangerous.
> 
> Also, one of the big reasons the elderly lady got so much was because the insurance company lawyers were rude at trial. Very dismissive. She just wanted her medical bills paid.


There is a WHOLE HBO DOCUMENTARY on this subject. Highly recommended, it starts out with the McDonald's Case, and all the media misinformation, and then dovetails it with Tort Reform (and elected judges) and why this kind of crap happens in America. One look at the serious burns on the old-ladies thighs and you'll never make jokes about this case again. YIE.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow. When a fat drunk Mexican girls starts throwing her tacos at you. She must be really pissed cuz they don't like to waste food...


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

We know Uber isn't going to help by offering the pax information. Marie should look at the waybill and try to find the woman on Facebook with her name.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

johnx said:


> You should advertise that you are willing to be slapped in the face for money. You would make a lot more than Ubering.


He Probably Paid for it . . .


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> Because millennial's do things like throw tacos at people who are instructing them to leave their private property and stop trespassing. In other words, they behave like spoiled children


Dude I've seen boomer and Xers do much worse things than throw tacos at people



corniilius said:


> Notice the vast number of ant hills that have been constructed in the past 10 years? The answer is to become lifelong renters. FTS, when I retire in moving out of the state. They can enjoy the little holes.


With as much student loan debt as these kids ya think they can afford to make a down payment on a house? Who's building and marketing all the anthills? Other millenials? Nah


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

possibledriver said:


> Dude I've seen boomer and Xers do much worse things than throw tacos at people
> 
> With as much student loan debt as these kids ya think they can afford to make a down payment on a house? Who's building and marketing all the anthills? Other millenials? Nah


Well I'm 27 right now, debt free, no student loans, finished college with a degree, found au full time job, paid off my car too. It's not too hard if you manage finances properly. I didn't do anything special. I just worked hard. We aren't all trust funds babies.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Wardell Curry said:


> Well I'm 27 right now, debt free, no student loans, finished college with a degree, found au full time job, paid off my car too. It's not too hard if you manage finances properly. I didn't do anything special. I just worked hard. We aren't all trust funds babies.


Congrats! You're the exception to the rule. Here's some of the stuff a lot in your cohort are dealing with.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Because millennial's do things like throw tacos at people who are instructing them to leave their private property and stop trespassing. In other words, they behave like spoiled children





possibledriver said:


> Dude I've seen boomer and Xers do much worse things than throw tacos at people


Yeah really. Millennials might be annoying, but they're not the worst people in the world.

We are. We raised them.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

possibledriver said:


> Congrats! You're the exception to the rule. Here's some of the stuff a lot in your cohort are dealing with.


Thanks.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

possibledriver said:


> Dude I've seen boomer and Xers do much worse things than throw tacos at people
> 
> With as much student loan debt as these kids ya think they can afford to make a down payment on a house? Who's building and marketing all the anthills? Other millenials? Nah


I paid my own way through college by working my ass off. so save the sob story. Too many of today's kids are just lazy. Working since I was 15, on my own since I was 17, worked full time and went to school part time. When I asked about financial aid, they actually told me that I made too much money, so I must've done something right. Poor millennials my a**.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Bummer... video got pulled.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Zap said:


> Bummer... video got pulled.





Gtown Driver said:


> Saw the video on TV already. Sucks for the driver, but that's the nature of late night driving. TBH a car messy from fresh tacos is still a mile better to deal with than acidic throw up of already consumed tacos or margaritas. Probably lost out on some money that night, but definitely easier to deal with than the worst of it. Maybe could have done more to eject her from the vehicle before she got to that point, but all things considered this ended up a lot better than it could have.
> 
> The whole video if it wasn't already posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for posting the video. What a terrible experience for that driver. She's very lucky she didn't end up like our Grant Nelson.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

henrygates said:


> She really didn't handle that well. Booze brings people down to the emotional level of a toddler. At least that's my impression. I treat drunk people like children. When she started going off and crying in the car she just gave over her control to toddlers.


Agreed. I would have liked to see the whole video. There seems to be more to the whole story. Big clue is when the male pax in the beginning of the video l says" it was only a scratch" and also, "and also, "it has nothing to do with us". Yes. the driver lost control, and could have handled it better, but she had clearly maxed out with these pax. I wonder what really happened...

***" Have since watched the whole video, looks like the scratch incident and asking to go back and pick up other riders are the culprit.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I wonder why the girl pax was so adamant to pick up other riders. Were they people she knew or was her drunkenness making her have sympathy for people that she has never met before? Rational thinking people would at least figure the next Uber is around the corner for anyone that was left.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I know I would give my wife a 3 minute beating if she lost my dinner


Thank you for that, Noe!!! 
Still laughing!!!!


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

timmmi said:


> uber not paying drivers least $10 & not charging riders least $11 is the crime that allows this crime.
> 
> teens in the 90s friends threw in 5-10 for gas money
> 
> ...


Trust me, I see the uber drivers around la and they look very happy driving for charity and donations and shredding the taxi industry
Lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> 99 out of 100 rides people out drinking are having a good time.


93%-95%
Puking is not good time.
Crying over relationship is not good time.
At least i havent got a depressed suicidal drunk yet . . .

Well i had one. Christmas Eve 2 years ago.
The " other woman" she wasnt dangerous or violent. Cheered her up.
Talked a while at My cost.
It was the Human thing to do.

Her man was home with his wife and family for a few weeks. She was alone at Christmas. There is one in every bar in every city . . .

And yes i sit and talk and cheer up the gay guys too when they need it. Also the Human thing to do.
Some people just look Weary when they get in the car.



Hans GrUber said:


> You're driving drunks around. Learn to de escalate and expect to deal with bullshit. You aren't driving UN diplomats.
> 
> I'm sorry, but these videos where a driver is the victim of a passenger making crude flirtations or something like this... I have very little sympathy. What's next, she sues for being emotionally traumatized???
> 
> Sorry, her conflict resolution skills suck and she's going to be okay with a $150 cleaning fee, a funny story, and a viral video.


"LOWER RATES MEAN SCREW RESOLUTION, GET OUT "!

Th


possibledriver said:


> What is it with all the uber drivers who sit here dissing millenials? The millenials I know are just kids trying to get by best they can just like we did.They came into the world during a @@@@ed up time period and have less of a chance than we ever did to get somewhere in life. Boomers and Gen Xers created the trailer park an they have to live in it.The best thing for the country would be if the boomers would sit down and shut the @@@@ up. our time in running and ruining the country is done. Gen X and millenials need a chance to fix it. We created the trailer park. They have to live in it. I hope they burn it to the ground and build something better.


They will burn it to the ground
Then demand You build them Government Housing.
You will pay their rent.
Make sure free high speed internet is included.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I'd like to thank the other posters who seem to be pointing out the things I see. Driver was annoying af, no video leading up to the incident, nature of driving late night, $150 and free tacos, and suck it up, buttercup.
> 
> Cab drivers have been doing this job for years and had to deal with substantially higher rates of violent assault, theft, and backseat loving. This would be a GOOD Saturday night for a cabbie. Seriously, if your delicate sensibilities are going to lead to you consider THIS "assault", get a new job. She had a TACO THROWN AT HER!


Yes,but


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

video is gone


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I already posted another YouTube link for the video a couple times. A video about a lady being thrown tacos at is going to be on more than one channel lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If you have been to Midland, there is no such thing as tacos there...I would throw them at the nearest trash can myself...in terms of tacos lol


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Looks like criminal assault to me. File charges and let the police investigate so they can track down the taco tosser.


Exactly!!

This is the exact issue drivers need to get over - stop sending videos to news agencies or websites and CALL THE EFFING POLICE FFS!

This could be dealt with properly if the driver handled it the way a person would handle any issue where a person vandalized her property: 
Contact law enforcement, file a claim against the pax who vandalized the vehicle, and make the dumb ***** pax regret the day she was born (lol).

How is that not an automatic and immediate reaction to a driver's property being damaged?

SMH and :shifty::rage::sour::meh::arghh::dead::bored::woot::wtf::vomit::vamp::muted:


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Why wouldn't the driver go back?


----------



## Skyislimit (Aug 29, 2018)

Hans GrUber said:


> You're driving drunks around. Learn to de escalate and expect to deal with bullshit. You aren't driving UN diplomats.
> 
> I'm sorry, but these videos where a driver is the victim of a passenger making crude flirtations or something like this... I have very little sympathy. What's next, she sues for being emotionally traumatized???
> 
> Sorry, her conflict resolution skills suck and she's going to be okay with a $150 cleaning fee, a funny story, and a viral video.


Whats ur zip code? I am willing to give you $150 and trash your car with tacos and extra hot salsa. Loll let me know when you need $150.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

To all the halo wearers going on about how she “should” have handled this:

Shut up.

Everyone has a tolerance line that can be crossed.

You have a line, I have a line, she has a line and they are all in different places at different times.

You do you, Boo.

She wanted them out of the car. Does it matter why?

HER line was crossed.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Robkaaa said:


> I've seen sober millennials throwing coffee at barista during lunch hours. It's not just Uber thing


 And I've seen Dana the soccer mom with With her expired coupon yelling ay every cashier and Walmart because she can't get her way.

Problems Not millennials.

Just people.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> And I've seen Dana the soccer mom with With her expired coupon yelling ay every cashier and Walmart because she can't get her way.
> 
> Problems Not millennials.
> 
> Just people.


But it's mainly due to millennials. Just, everything in general that's bad. It's the millennials. I promise.

Trust.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Julescase said:


> But it's mainly due to millennials. Just, everything in general that's bad. It's the millennials. I promise.
> 
> Trust.


We did 2007 it didnt we?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> We did 2007 it didnt we?


All I know is, blame millennials. For everything. Always. (I kid, I kid.......kinda)


----------

